# best mad river set up?



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I currently have a cheap echo solo 6 wt 9 foot, a rio floating 6 weight line, and a scientific angler streamer express Galloup 200 grain sinking head line that I just bought. I use a pflueger medalist reel with two spools.
I have mostly been using this on the lower parts of the river. Though sometimes it feels like I am whipping them in when I get one this allows me to throw most types of flies. It is not delicate when your catching 9 to 12 inch fish.
Does anyone have any favorite set ups they would like to share for the mad river?
Does anyone have a particular favorite set up they would like to share for nymphing on the mad?
It seems like on the lower portion of the river 9 foot rods are fine but on the upper part either a shorter rod or roll casting in the tight quarters makes more sense?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I use a 9ft. 4 wt. rod with a floating line on the Mad. I fish from W. Liberty to Urban. With the longer rods you just have to pay attention to what's around and above you more.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I prefer a 9 ft rod anywhere I fish, I like the length of the rod as an extension of my arm and in smaller quarters where casting is less important its nice to use the long rod to help mend and place a 8-10 ft piece of line on the water. The longer rod will help you once you are comfortable casting one.

My standard nymph rig is a 9 ft 3 wt, Thomas and Thomas Paridign series, matched with a large arbor Sage 300 reel, and the Sage Ultra taper line Floating

If I was gonna throw some meat, I switch to a Thomas and Thomas 5 wt, 9 ft. matched with a Orvis Battenkill large Arbor reel with Orvis High Float line and I typically just weight my flies heavy enough to sink or use a 3 ft sink tip add on (loop to loop style)

Salmonid


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

The normal all rounder on the mad would be a 9' 4wt, this will work in the upper or lower river with dries and light nymph rigs. I have found that the easiest rod to nymph with however is a 10' 4 or 5wt, this allows for easier roll casting and better line control. Lighter rods tend to be more difficult to mend at any distance or cast with more than just a bead head fly. 

Streamer fishing I would recommend a 9' 6-8wt with a full sinking line much like you have. The sinking line allows for more accurate casts with large flies and helps keep the fly in the strike zone during fast retrieves, remember no 4in chub has ever swung it's butt in front of a 24" brown, big fish kill thier prey running.

Upper or lower in the river stick to 9ft rods, you can always roll cast in tight quarters. also, i personally think that the most versitile rods are a 9' 4wt and 9' 6wt, add a 9' 8 if larger flies are you kind of fishing. Since you have a 6 once you get a 4 you will have most of your trout fishing covered.

goodluck, it should be good later this week


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

9ft 4wt nymphs and drys
9ft 5wt nymphs and small-mid sized streamer
9ft 6wt for big streamer with some kind of sinking tip
7.5ft 4wt for up north , very fun rod 
fast action 6wt for the smallies waters on the lower mad again some kind of sinking tip

Their actually is no best set up ..it just depends on how your fishing or the situation at hand .....But if I was limited to one rod just for the mad I would guess a fast action 9ft 5wt would be how I would go....reel with a spare spool so as to have a WF floater and a WF sinking tip in one form or another.....


----------

